# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Tefal GV 7620 Ατμοσίδερο

## toycor18

Καλησπέρα.
Έχω ένα Ατμοσίδερο Tefal GV7620
και όταν πατάς το κουμπί On για να ξεκινήσει μετά απο λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αναβοσβήνουν όλα τα λαμπάκια και δεν λειτουργεί.
Το μπόιλερ ζεσταίνει και ο θερμοδιακόπτης και η θερμοασφάλεια πάνω στο μπόιλερ δουλεύουν κανονικά.
Τι μπορεί να φταίει??
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GrOnibarD

το ακους να τραβαει νερο η αντλια?υπαρχει περιπτωση στην εισοδο του μποιλερ το σωληνακι που ερχεται απο την αντλια να ειναι βουλωμενο,κοιτα και τον αισθητηρα νερου που ειναι κολημενος επανω στο μποιλερ αν ειναι οκ,μετα κοιτας την πλακετα

----------

